

Imploding Rails, Jesus DHH, and The Uncle Ben Principle - mattculbreth
http://blog.wekeroad.com/2007/10/10/imploding-rails-jesus-dhh-and-the-uncle-ben-principle/

======
davidw
This one went by on programming.reddit.com and I didn't feel it added much at
all.

